# Need a gadget for my birthday



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

My birthday is coming up and Iam in need of something incredible for the kitchen.
Money is not really an issue, but I don't want to go overboard.
Any ideas??
$1000 is the max
Danielle


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

My favourite kitchen tools are:

Kitchenaid stand mixer.

Food processor.

Immersion blender, it does a great job with sauce and purée vegetables for soup.

Mandoline

If I was taken to a kitchenware store and I could pick out one thing no matter how much it cost I would get a chocolate tempering machine.

At Christmas, the English newpaper publish an article on the best tools of the trade, here is the list:

1 professional non stick fry pan by Vollrath.
2 Japanese mandoline by Benriner
3 Cusipro cheese grater
4 Cusipro microplane grater
5 Chop Chop flexible cutting mat
6 Silpat baking mat
7 Le Creuset heat proof spatula
8 Proline professional oven mitts
9 Long handled cooking tongs
10 KitchenAid mixer

In the LA Times there is a serie of article by Thomas Keller. In one of them he talks about his favourite kitchen tools:
http://www.latimes.com/food/reports/...ller001206.htm


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

chefteldanielle,

What do you NOT have? and what do you like to cook? How about All-Clad pans, Le Cruset, a great set of knives? Do you want one big thing or lots of little things? Cookbooks, a turkey deep fryer, fun colored heat resistant spatulas, juicer, fresh ingredients? Give us a hint of what you enjoy doing in the kitchen...


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Iza,

Thank you so much for posting the following address:

I like him soooooooo much. I use "The French Laundry" on a regular basis.

If you want to have a blast, you're invited for a "French Laundry Night" at http://www.indigo.ca/Features/2000/07/03/laundry.html to read an article by David Eddie.

I thought it was a very interesting way to review the book. Enjoy! 

[ March 29, 2001: Message edited by: pooh ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Pooh,


Thanks for the link. I loved the article, a really original approach and so funny. 

Has anyone cooked from The French Laundry?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Me. Love the book. The recipes are more than honest.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

KImmie,


What recipes did you make?? Details please


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I started with the desserts:

"Coffee & Donuts" - Cappuccino Semifreddo with Cinnamon-Sugar Doughnuts
Cream of Blueberry Soup with Yogurt Charlottes
Verjus Sorbet with Poached Peaches
Strawberry Sorbet Shortcakes
Honey-Vanilla Ice Cream
Velouté of Bittersweet Chocolate with 
Cinnamon-Stick Ice Cream
Pear Chips
Lemon Sabayon-Pine Nut Tart with Honeyed
Mascarpone Cream
"Candied Apple"
Peanut Butter Truffles
--------------

"Cornets" - Salmon Tartare with Sweet Red
Onion Crème Fraîche
Linguini with Clam Sauce
Creamy Maine Lobster Broth (used Newfoundland Lobster instead!!)
Gazpacho
Purée of English Pea Soup with White Truffle 
Oil and Parmesan Crisps
Shrimp with Avocado Salsa
Gougères
"Chips & Dip"
Heirloom Tomato Tart with Niçoise Olive
Tapenade, Mixed Field Greens and Basil
Vinaigrette
Fava Bean Agnolotti with Curry Emulsion
Potato Gnocchi (with my own tomato sauce)
Poached Moulard Duck Foie Gras au Torchon
"Macaroni & Cheese"
"Soup & Sandwich"
"Yabba Dabba Do"
Clam Chowder
Garlic Chips
Whipped Brie de Meaux en Feuilleté (i didn't know you could whip cheese before coming accross with this one!)

Had fun with the various powders. Did some stocks as well. Time consuming but worth it.



[ March 30, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]

[ March 30, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Nicko,

Can we move the French Laundry topic some other place? Maybe to the Bookshelf?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It is funny how different are the recipes we each tried from this book. 

You should really try the banana split and ile flottante. They are both very tasty, so good, words can not describe them. 

I too like the vegetable powders are great, you can make great presentation with them. King Arthur sells tomato and spinach powers.

At Les douceurs du marche, in the Atwater market, they sell real cinnamon. I tried it in cinnamon madeleines, a smoother taste than cassia. 

Has anyone in Montreal been able to find double acting baking powder and powdered buttermilk? I’ve been looking for those products for the longest time.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Funny I was planning to do the Ile flottante. Just didn't get around it!

How often do you go to Atwater Market? I go there every week. Found the double acting baking powder at Les douceurs.

On the cinnamon subject, yes, they have it right on the counter. I had been looking for so long, never realizing it was right in front of me. They also have Maldon salt.

I will be there tomorrow morning and I will ask if they have the double acting baking powder in stock. I will also ask about the buttermilk powder and let you know. Been looking for it everywhere, for a long time.

I will be in touch!



[ March 31, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I never thought of asking them for double acting baking powder. Guess I assumed no one would carry it in Montreal. I’ll call them and ask, if they have it I’ll put it aside and will pick it up this week. Thanks for the tip.

Powdered buttermilk might be harder to find, the Federal government has decided it wasn’t good for us….

I love the market, specially in the summer. Les douceurs is one of my favourite food store. They always have something new to try. I bought Tahitian vanilla bean, there. I couldn’t resist. They were so fat and dark. I have yet to use it, I am saving it for a very special recipe. Problem is I haven't decided what that recipe will be... I’m thinking vanilla soufflé.

P.S. Have you ever been to Gourmet Laurier ? They have the most amazing collection of pure extract and couverture chocolate.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I checked with Les douceurs du marché, they have none and do not know when and if they will get some more.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi Iza,
Sorry they're out. I will ask for it too, just to keep the pressure ON!

With respect to the powdered buttermilk, I know, they don't even have it in health food stores..

Let me know what you decide to do with your Tahitian bean. Have one in stock too. How long do they keep, would you know? I keep it in a test tube-like container.

Gourmet Laurier 

I have never heard of them. Would they be on Laurier (east or west)? I will check the phone book. Thanks for the tip!

Chocolate couverture is rarity here! Sometimes, I feel we're living in St-Agathe and wish I was in N.Y.C. instead, don't you?

Before I forget, if you're still contemplating making your Vanilla Soufflé, I copied one a while ago from:
http://www.williams-sonoma.com

I haven't tried it yet but it seems awfully tempting. If you do have trouble finding it, I will gladly forward it to you.

Bye,

K. 

[ April 04, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]

[ April 04, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]

[ April 04, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You'll find plenty of couverture chocolate at Gourmet Laurier. It's on the south side of Laurier between Chemin de la cote Ste-Catherine and Avenue du Parc. If you can find the exact address let me know.

Normally I store my vanilla beans in a jar with sugar but I put the Tahitian vanilla bean in a test tube like jar. I want it to stay fresh and not be mixed in with any other flavours.

Thanks for the tip on the recipe, I already have a few but you can never have too many recipes.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

1042 Laurier West.

I thought it would be anywhere between Park and Côte St.Catherine. Thanks again.

Like anchovies? If you go at Les douceurs, ask René or Glen to show you their <BASKAYA>
from Golfe de Gascogne. They cost a lot but soooooo worth it!

Again, let me know what you came up using your precious Tahitian Bean!

Bye,


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You won't believe it but I never ate anchovies. Never bought some either. Yet I love fish. 

I think I made up my mind about the Tahitian Vanilla. I'll make some chocolate with vanilla cream inside. It will be nice with the egg cake...

Everyday I change my mind about it. Maybe I'll just go and get a few more so I can try every recipes I think of.


By the way did you try the cinnamon? 

I'll go to the market tomorrow, see what's new...


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Sorry I couldn't get back to you. Did you notice that this site has been unavailable for a little while? I reported it to Nicko and Bingo, now it works again.

So, back to the real cinnamon, no, I never tried it so far. I know it's used a lot in Mexican cooking, perhaps Indian cooking as well! Would you know?

About the anchovies, I love them in Caesar Salad.

On the Tahitian bean topic, there are so many wonderful recipes you can use it in that you might want to buy a few, know what you mean, hee-hee!

Would like to go at Gourmet Laurier Friday. I am looking forward to it.

I will tell you what I found!

Bye for now!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Hope you'll enjoy your visit on LAurier. Walk around there are other nice stores in the aea. Don't forget your credit card though.  

As for vanilla, I am open to suggestions


----------



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

coming back to the topic.I just bought a brand new home and it has a gourmet kitchen. I
My birthday is May 12th and Iam asking for a professional Kitchenaid 6.
With all the attachements.
I also would like to have a new set of all clad pans.
We'll see what I get.
Danielle


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Kohls had a Kitchen equipment sale yesterday, I got a 475 watt Kitchen aid for $349 minus 35%...20% off for a sale, 15% for opening an account....Now I'm going back to pick up the grinder free mail in coupon approx $50!!!!! what a deal...


----------

